# Need help unpairing my old Sling Account on Tivo 4K Stream



## waterandland (Mar 2, 2020)

How do you deactivate an old Sling Account on a Tivo 4k Stream device? Been trying to get help with Tivo. Though, they seem to be of no help. I've tried several methods. By clearing the cache, memory. Disabling the app. signing out then signing back in. 

Totally frustrating. Only thing I can think of is creating a new Tivo Account. Grrr. 

Does anyone know how to find resolve?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Clear the sling app data


----------



## waterandland (Mar 2, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> Clear the sling app data


Already did. Still did not work.. Only current resolve was to deactivate from my Tivo account. Then, establish a new Tivo account and activate the device on the new Tivo account. Crazy. Tivo found its a bug in the software and they are working on it. Who know how long til they fix the glitch. Very frustrating


----------

